# Tesco Finest, Milk chocolate truffle balls 180 grams €2.24 or (wait for it) 2 for €6.



## Black Sheep (23 Nov 2011)

Tesco Finest, Milk chocolate truffle balls 180 grams [FONT=&quot]€[/FONT]*2.24* or (wait for it) 2 for [FONT=&quot]€[/FONT]*6.*
I mentioned it to a staff member and asked him to check the price. Everything seemed OK to him. He just didn't get it


----------



## flossie (23 Nov 2011)

It's surprising how often you see this though. Sometimes it might be only a cent or two more expensive to buy the deal, but it all adds up.

I think consumers see many advertisements and think "oh, that must be good" and purchase without lookign into it.


----------



## Harry31 (23 Nov 2011)

Its amazing how many items pricing doesn't make sense - I've often seen a larger size food item which is actually more expensive than 2 smaller size items.  I've often also wondered why (especially) soap powder tablets & teabag packets don't use a standardised system of costs - i.e. some show per Kg & some per tablet or tbag?  Makes it very hard to compare.


----------



## Purple (23 Nov 2011)

Harry31 said:


> Its amazing how many items pricing doesn't make sense - I've often seen a larger size food item which is actually more expensive than 2 smaller size items.  I've often also wondered why (especially) soap powder tablets & teabag packets don't use a standardised system of costs - i.e. some show per Kg & some per tablet or tbag?  Makes it very hard to compare.



This happens with cheese quite a lot. 
Tesco aren't alone though.


----------



## Graftgirl (23 Nov 2011)

I see examples of that everyday in Tesco, I suppose there are people who don't really check the small print and get caught out.. 
So lets say for arguments sake you wanted to buy more than a few lets say 6, those 6 truffles would cost you €18 instead of €13.44 buying them singularily.. Tesco have some cheek..


----------



## Conshine (23 Nov 2011)

Ah, but the psychology could be that its a bad deal if I buy two, so, I will just by one, because then I feel that I have found a real bargain, even if I dont even want it, I can give it away as a small gift to somebody. I bet they are stacked high and lots of people are buying them in singles, more-so than if they were on a shelf somewhere with no offer on


----------



## JoeB (23 Nov 2011)

Would people have a right to complain if they intended to purchase two singles, at single prices,.. and hadn't seen the offer,.. and Tesco decided to overcharge them, by lumping the two singles into a more expensive package?

If the singles are on sale anywhere in the store, with no mention of the higher prices when buying two, then yes, I'd say it could be construed as a deliberate attempt to defraud. (The fact that the management will claim not to have considered this is irrevelant,.. )


----------



## ajapale (23 Nov 2011)

This practice is common enough.

I advise consumers to always go by the unit price. Retailers are obliged to dispaly the unit price and in the few cases where they do not then consumers should calculate the unit price.

Recently I have come accross mulit packs of Uncle Bens microwave rice with a much higher unit price.

Twin tins of Jolly Giant Sweetcorn are invariably more expensive than individual tins.

Large catering packs of sugar are way dearer /kg than the small 500g packs.

An finally 12,24 and 64 packs of Weetabix are nearly always dearer by unit than the 48 pack.


----------



## bluemac (23 Nov 2011)

Tesco Discount bargain store dundalk  Car spray deicer half price €2. down from €4   go next door in the store its regular price is €2...


----------



## JoeB (23 Nov 2011)

On further reflection tesco are definitely at fault.

The reason is that tesco are displaying two prices for a single product, and charging the higher price at the till.

If someone wants to buy one truffle at 2.24, and instead buys two.. they have been defrauded if they are charged 6 euros, and not 4.48. (even if a sign is displayed showing that €6 price, as there's another sign showing 2.24 each)

The reason they have been defrauded is because Tesco do not ask at the till if you want to buy two singles (at 2.24 each),.. or 'a special offer', at 3 euros each. Since Tesco do not ask what way you intend to purchase, and instead simply hoist the higher price on you,.. for that reason it is a deliberate attempt to defraud by tesco.

Their defence will be 'it was a mistake'.. which doesn't exonerate them in my opinion,.. they make too many 'mistakes'


----------



## Black Sheep (23 Nov 2011)

In order to buy 2, I had to make 2 separate purchases or pay 6 euros


----------



## RonanC (23 Nov 2011)

I picked up some fresh onion bajji's from a display in Tesco. It was the end of the day, so they were selling them off cheap as they do with a lot of these products. The sale price was 98c, but under it was the regular price - 50c!

Spoke with the manager, who hadnt a clue what they even were, and couldnt change the price barcode, but then agreed to let me have them for 20c each. 

Tesco are famous for these 'over charging' and mis-pricing issues. I worked for Superquinn for about 3 years in the late 90's and price labels on shelves were checked every day, by general staff and by price checking staff. Mistakes were found by customers, but very few, and when they were noticed, the customer was rewarded with superclub points and the mistake was rectified instantly.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Nov 2011)

RonanC said:


> Spoke with the manager, who hadnt a clue what they even were, and couldnt change the price barcode, but then agreed to let me have them for 20c each.


You should have paid the €0.98 and then complained and then you would have gotten them for nothing. Or have they stopped doing that?


----------



## RonanC (23 Nov 2011)

ClubMan said:


> You should have paid the €0.98 and then complained and then you would have gotten them for nothing. Or have they stopped doing that?


 
Yeah the full refund has ended. They now offer twice the difference I think. I honestly couldnt be bothered with the messing involved with that in my local Tesco. It must be one of the worst shopping experiences in Ireland


----------



## annR (24 Nov 2011)

*dunnes*

I bought almonds in Dunnes from an end of aisle display without looking at the price.  A 100g bag of ground almonds was E2, a 200g bag was E4.  I saw them in Lidl for half the price so decided to bring them back the following week which I did and got a refund.  While I was there I checked the aisle price and the prices were much lower (can't remember them exactly) but around 1.29 and 2.40 or something for the 100g and 200g bags.


----------



## circle (25 Nov 2011)

RonanC said:


> Yeah the full refund has ended. They now offer twice the difference I think. I honestly couldnt be bothered with the messing involved with that in my local Tesco. It must be one of the worst shopping experiences in Ireland


 
In this case, would the 'correct' displayed price not be 98c anyhow?


----------



## joanmul (17 Dec 2011)

RonanC said:


> I picked up some fresh onion bajji's from a display in Tesco. It was the end of the day, so they were selling them off cheap as they do with a lot of these products. The sale price was 98c, but under it was the regular price - 50c!
> 
> I saw some McCambridge bread reduced like that to 1.34 from 1.69, but there is a promotion on - buy two for 2.50! I think they think their customers are idiots.


----------



## Leo (19 Dec 2011)

joanmul said:


> I saw some McCambridge bread reduced like that to 1.34 from 1.69, but there is a promotion on - buy two for 2.50! I think they think their customers are idiots.


 
So 1.25 each? What's the problem with that?


----------



## mcaul (28 Dec 2011)

The thing with many of these promotions is they have groups of products attaced to them. Such as "Selected chocolates 2 for €6" So what if you want one box at €5 and you really like the truffles? - Then as part of the offer they offer good value as you can include them.

Overall, you do need to be alert. Many of these price promotions are generated automatically within groups of product and in most cases they offer value if you use that product often enough. Just keep the eyes open and even keep a basic cheap calculator handy.


----------



## Black Sheep (4 Jan 2012)

Got a bit of a longing for a truffle ball again and decided to risk it once more.
Same sign still up *2.24 each or 2 for 6.00*
They scanned at *1.12.*


----------

